# Computers can see each other but can not share files.



## Ao1337 (Jan 3, 2012)

First off, for almost ever my two computers (Laptop/Desktop) linked on the same network/home group have been able to transfer files to each other over without any problem. I must have done something when Norton Expired on my Laptop which is causing the problem now. (Both running windows 7)

Both computers show up in the network tabs, as normal. 

From my *desktop* I can access my laptop like I always could. I can play movies etc. but I can't make any changes or transfer files. As it says "You need permission to perfrom this action."

Now from my *Laptop*, I can also see my Desktop in the network tabs. 
But I can not view anything on the computer. When I try to browse through the network tabs, I get [Windows cannot access \\network error code 0x8007035]. 

So I don't get whats going on.
1. I had it working before so I know they are properly connected. 
2. Both computers can see eachother
3. My Desktop can browse my laptops files (but not change anything)
4. My Laptop can NOT browse my desktop as it says the network error code
5. *Neither Computer has a firewall on*
6. *Neither Computer is running antivirus software*
7. In the Homegroup sharing tabs, both computers are marked as "allowed" in the media streaming options. 

I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

OK, try this:

Go to: 

Start > Control Panel > Network and Internet > Network and Sharing Center > Advanced Sharing Settings > Homegroup connections > Select User Accounts and Passwords > Save changes

If you now attempt to access a computer, either way, you will be prompted for the login info for that computer. However, in doing so, you willhave FULL ACCESS to its contents. 

It should also take care of your problem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Go to norton's web site and download the norton removal tool and run it so any vestiges of norton are gone.


----------



## Ao1337 (Jan 3, 2012)

Still tried both...nothing works


----------

